# DCX 2496 help?



## treejohnny (Oct 4, 2009)

I am using pre outs for the mains to DCX 2496, and then to ep2500, then mains + sub.

I am looking for a 101 class on the crossover.
This is up and operational, but not dialed in yet.

Where would be a good place to start?


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

You're using it to xover mains/sub, but not using the LFE out for the sub? Is this for 2ch, HT or combined? More details of your gear and set up would help clarify, with links too please.

Ideally, you will also need a decent mic, like one of the units from Cross Spectrum, a Behringer Xenyx mixer or a USB soundcard with phantom power capability, an XLR cable and a mic stand. At a pinch you could probably use an SPL meter and pink noise from a disc. The former will let you use REW as the source and get a much clearer view of what's happening with your speakers/sub and how they work into the room and much more clearly see the results and decide how potentially to include any EQ.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Johnny!



treejohnny said:


> I am looking for a 101 class on the crossover.
> This is up and operational, but not dialed in yet.
> 
> Where would be a good place to start?


What kind of information are you looking for? Selecting suitable crossover frequencies and/or slopes? Theory on the different alignments complete with heavy math?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## treejohnny (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Wayne

I am using for 2.1 listening and HT.
Not using the LFE from AV receiver.

Current AV receiver is Yamaha rxv 2600, will have the Denon 3311 in a week.

I know I need to have a 20hz limit on sub, more mid bass in the mains, and then room corrections.
I have RS 33-2055 spl meter and sound card of desktop pc, I believe I have all of the connections to hook it all up.

The mains are Phase Tech 7.5 teatro and the sub is ported perfect kappa 12VQ.
DCX 2496, a pair of EP 2500 amps
The mains will change in about a month or two, looking at Ascend 170 or 340 right now.

I know the 2496 has a lot of possibilites, I just dont know how to make it happen yet.
John


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, you can’t go wrong with the standard home theater set up: Crossover at 80-90 Hz w/ 24dB/octave slopes and Linkwitz-Riley alignment.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

